# How long can I expect to go without hook up?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have 2 x 110 leisure batteries and a 100w solar panel on the roof which is constantly charging.

How long can we reasonably expect to last without hooking up to the mains?

We will be using the usual things on board running off 12v plus a little tv viewing at night.

WE are going to Stratford show for 5 nights so i am hoping we can last out for that long 

or should we play it safe and take the gennie? (I dont want to as it will be in the way for the rest of our holiday)


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have 1 x 110 gel and 1 x 95 - we get at least 3 days out of the 110 and another 2 days at least from 95 that includes showers, running heating, tv (every night) and spotlights not LED's yet. We don't have a solar panel at all so think you would be ok without a gennie.

Worse case scenario turn your engine on if you have to. 

It's nice weather so you won't need any heating at all should think you could last weeks in your case.

Greenie


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If the weather is like it is today, you should easily be able to go almost indefinately.

You just need to manage your output on the batteries, so the Solar can do its job and recharge them, throughout the day. Personally I have gone over a week without hook up n problems.

2 x 110 batteries, and a 80W solar panel


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

With 2 x 110 W batteries and a 100W solar panel, I would not expect to ever need a hook up. Even during the depths of winter you should be self sufficient.
We can go for 5 days comfortably in January with 1 x 110W battery and a 40W solar panel.
Gerry


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

We have two batteries and a solar panel and very rarely use hook-ups during the summer months. Mainly use C&CC temporary holiday sites and rallies. Only use campsites to do our washing and that's mainly during the week as they are usually busy at weekends. 

That's what the set-up is for, self suffiency and cheap camping.    

Pammy


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Same here!*

We have an 85W solar and 110 +85 batteries. With LED lighting, telly etc we are totally autonamos.

It is the wine we run out of first!

Grant


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have 2X110 batteries and an 80 watt panel. Spent 8 days in the New Forest in cold but calm conditions. Sun was out now and again but not for lengthy periods. We were running blown air heating late afternoons and evenings and watching several hours of TV as well.

Batteries finished up at 12.5v which I think is 95% full. With warmer and sunnier weather we could have gone on for ever. Just keep checking the battery voltages so you stay in control and invest in LEDs all round. Even our awning light and under bed storage have LEDs installed.


----------

